# flower tutorial



## brendagzz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hopefully this will help some of you that are trying to crochet a flower.
The best yarn and hooks

Ww doubled use hook h this one will probably give you a 2 in flower
Chuncky yarn with hook n this will probably give you a 3 in flower
Ww single strand hook 3.00 or 3.5 mm. This one will probably be 1 in


----------



## brendagzz (Jan 18, 2012)

Let me know if you need more pics or to clear any confusion I may have caused.

Pattern is
Create slip stitch
Chain 5 and join in first chain to form ring (first stitch w
ill be the one with the tail)
*Chain 3, (2) double crochet in center if ring, slip stich in center if ring.
Repeat from * 4 for a 5 petal flower or 5 times for a 6 petal flower
Fasten off by cutting yarn and pulling tail where you finished to create a knot on last slip stitch.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

And then what? Thx.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry for my remark. I only saw the first 3 pics. You must have been posting the rest as I wrote my remark. Hot off the press. Thx for info.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Holy Carp! I did it! Thank you!


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh thank you! I have been looking for a simple crocheted flower to make to add to the baby hat. Much appreciated!


----------



## brendagzz (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm glad I could help. I wasn't sure if I made clear enough.
Virginia, don't worry my phone takes forever to upload pics.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

this is BRILLIANT I do not crochet but recently knitted a cardi and the last 10 rows have a different colour yarn as the shop sold me a ball of the wrong dye colour, :roll: (the balls were all in the same basket and assumed to be the same),,,,, so here I am with a triangle of pale colour between where the raglan sleeve joins and the collar /band starts, I wanted to make some flowers for a "corsage" to cover up this boo-boo but could not work out the crohet flower pattern I found.

you unintentionally have become a "life saver". You have perfect timing!!!!!

Strange we have had quite a few posts lately about unexplained phenomena!!!!!!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Once you know this basic pattern you can create just about any flower you want. The ones that were most popular at a recent craft show that I sold pins at were the sunflower, daffodil, and marigold. I just started experimenting until I got what I was looking for in the look.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you. Been trying for awhile, now know my mistake. I didn't slip st after petal. Wow, I did it!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you Brenda!! You have made this SO SIMPLE!!!! NOW I can make my flowers for the earwarmers I made for my sister and I!!!! 

Thank you for taking the time to do this. For someone who CANNOT crochet to save her life, You've saved mine!!! LOL

Dani


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Gaynell


----------



## Barb62 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank You!!!! Wanted to make a flower for a headband I am knitting, followed your instuctions and WOW I have a flower. I love KP have learned so much from all the wonderful ladies on this site, and now I can crochet a flower


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to show this, have book marked to practise later.


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice flower, it doesn't get any easier than that!! I hope some of the knitters give it a try.


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm off to do one straight away. thank you!


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

If you use green yarn and make only 4 petals (or three) you can make a Shamrock for St. Patty's Day! I learned this last year from a You tube video!  Happy knitting!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I love this. You could sew a button in the middle or you could fill it with french knots...or for the more adventurous try this


----------



## Nema (Mar 23, 2011)

BUNCHES OF THANKS!!!!!!! I think I can do it. .. . . . Yikes!


----------



## brendagzz (Jan 18, 2012)

My pleasure, I'm glad yall are finding this helpful.


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

CarolBest said:


> I love this. You could sew a button in the middle or you could fill it with french knots...or for the more adventurous try this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

colourbug said:


> CarolBest said:
> 
> 
> > I love this. You could sew a button in the middle or you could fill it with french knots...or for the more adventurous try this
> ...


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

CarolBest said:


> colourbug said:
> 
> 
> > CarolBest said:
> ...


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you, thank you! I can use this!!!


----------

